# Traveling within Schengan before Visa renewal approval



## DC12345 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi. I was thinking about driving to Italy from France via Switzerland sometime in early August. I know our 1 year Visa expires on August 15 and we still have not renewed it (we are waiting for approval). Given Switzerland and Italy are both part of the Schengan Countries I don't think there will be border checks but do you think this will be an issue? If so perhaps we can leave end of July and come back before the expiration (would coming back Aug 14 cutting it close?). Please let me know your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The chance of any border controls is probably slim to non-existent, but if you have any "proof" of the fact that you have applied to renew your titre de séjour (email, some acknowledgement from the online system, etc.) that would probably suffice in the off-chance that you're asked for documents anywhere along the route. Key thing is to have your passports - since you're still entitled to 90 days in any 180 day rolling period within Schengen as a tourist, you're strictly speaking within the regs.


----------



## DC12345 (Jun 6, 2021)

THANK YOU BEV!!!!


----------

